# Kyusho-jitsu



## arnisador (Jan 27, 2002)

I posted some while back that at a recent seminar George Dillman discussed his new theory that men should strike pressure points on men on one side of the face and on women on the other side (or with the other hand), and similarly for women vs. men or women vs. women, due to issues of polarity. In the current issue of Black Belt (March 2002) this is discussed by Kim Dillman in an article by Chris Thomas, Mr. Dillman's frequent co-author. The article focuses on women and states that this advice is good for some 85% of women but that some of the remaining 15% should srike as a man would; although the article did not state the explanation for this, at the seminar the reason given was that homosexual women for example should strike like men.

The issue of striking from a cat stance vs. a full foot on the ground stance in order to account for polarity issues is also addressed, and I believe the issue of raising the toes or lowering the toes when performing certain strikes is also briefly discussed.


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 2, 2002)

So is there something you want to discuss about this or do you have questions? I'm not to sure why you posted.
--Dave


----------



## arnisador (Mar 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> 
> *So is there something you want to discuss about this or do you have questions? I'm not to sure why you posted.*



It was something I heard at a recent camp that I attended that I had not yet seen in books or articles. I posted it for others who might be interested. Perhaps it has since gained wider exposure?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 7, 2002)

When I heard the Dillmans explain this they explained it the same way and accupuncturist or accupressurist works on men and women differently.  According to the Dillmans and others men and women have different Chi flows.  It is just like when you are doingthe healing after doing some pressure points if a woman does it on a man they same way she would do it to another woman it can cause nausea.


----------



## RRouuselot (Nov 27, 2004)

Rob_Broad said:
			
		

> When I heard the Dillmans explain this they explained it the same way and accupuncturist or accupressurist works on men and women differently. According to the Dillmans and others men and women have different Chi flows. It is just like when you are doingthe healing after doing some pressure points if a woman does it on a man they same way she would do it to another woman it can cause nausea.


This is total nonsense. God I get sick of arm-chair Acupuncturist propagating their BS theories.  

Acupuncturist work on people according to their needs, not because they are a man or woman. 
News Flash..Everyone has different Chi flow.


----------



## still learning (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello, Does it really work?  the polarity, hit only one side of the face?....not sure if I understand?   ...Aloha


----------



## ppko (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes the polarity does work but you can hit either side of the face with either hand, there is just so much to it if you wish to discuss this more you can call me @ 812 584 3782 and we discuss this on the phone so that I can answer some of your questions directly or at least what I can


----------

